# Help have one more day- rubber bands



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm leaving my dog with my husband for 5 days. He cannot handle the rubber bands too small & light weight so I let him use these heavy ones I accidentally ordered. But still not great with these either. Someone on here was talking about bands from Clare's silicone I think. Please if you read this let know about those bands. Thanks here is pic of tonight's results with me helping. Just afraid these bands are putting too much tension.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry I don't know the answer to your question, but love the confused look on Cody's face. Good luck to Cody and your husband.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Last time I went out of town for 3 days, my dh said he was just going to let Izzy have her hair down. But by the 2nd day he said he couldn't help but put her hair up. He did just fine with the bands that we have. They stretch really big, but tighten up and don't stay stretched out.


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

I am new at this with a 7 month old Maltese, but I bought some lightweight bands that are for babies or children's hair. Your dog looks to be older so the hair probably needs something a little heavier.
I think it was Hedy, "Maltese Obsessed" , who wrote a blog about bands, etc. who talks about Claire's Accessories that have bands for children. Those are probably lightweight as well. 
If you read through her blogs or watch her videos there is lots of great information she shares about Topknots and grooming!

Hope that helps!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Pat, your boy looks so cute with his 'very special' topknot!!!

Seems like it is everywhere the same, hubby is also not able to do Ullanas topknot as well. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you to find the right size of rubber bands!!!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Pat your Cody is so cute! Your hubby will hopefully be more successful then mine.

I'm sure you saw that he did Dolce's TK Flip~FLIPPED when I left town. My hubby can't handle the little bands from Claires, though I enjoy using them ~~ you are right though they go on really tight, and I realized they sometimes cut the hair. 

I am recently using the lightest looming bands I get from toy stores and my hubby can use them too...well hubby tried

Good luck finding a good band for you hubby to use!


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> I'm leaving my dog with my husband for 5 days. He cannot handle the rubber bands too small & light weight so I let him use these heavy ones I accidentally ordered. But still not great with these either. Someone on here was talking about bands from Clare's silicone I think. Please if you read this let know about those bands. Thanks here is pic of tonight's results with me helping. Just afraid these bands are putting too much tension.
> View attachment 200322
> 
> 
> ...


I found some bands on the end-cap (right beside the register) at K-Mart. They are bright neon colors and bigger than the little bands we use for our babies, but I think they are easier to use and very cute. Also, I have used the bands that come in the new kids toy that you make bracelets and such. I take a tiny pair of scissors that I have in my sewing box and just slide one side of the blade under a strand of the band and snip.


----------



## Mommy2Laci (Nov 19, 2013)

MalteseObsessed said:


> Pat your Cody is so cute! Your hubby will hopefully be more successful then mine.
> 
> I'm sure you saw that he did Dolce's TK Flip~FLIPPED when I left town. My hubby can't handle the little bands from Claires, though I enjoy using them ~~ you are right though they go on really tight, and I realized they sometimes cut the hair.
> 
> ...


Hedy, I think your husband just secretly wants more males in the house lol

Yesterday at the pool, I was watching a dad put his daughters swim cap on. It was all I could do to not go over and offer to put it in on for her. Bless his heart, it was on side ways and the poor girls hair wasn't even under the cap she didn't seem mind though!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

This is what I came home to after a three day business trip. Since then, I have taught one of my daughters to do top knots. I beg her to come and do hair care at least once if I am gone. Last time, my hubby got worried and took Truffles to our groomer and begged her to "fix" her before I got home. LOL!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:
Gotta love our hubbies! ...
:smrofl:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

pammy4501 said:


> This is what I came home to after a three day business trip. Since then, I have taught one of my daughters to do top knots. I beg her to come and do hair care at least once if I am gone. Last time, my hubby got worried and took Truffles to our groomer and begged her to "fix" her before I got home. LOL!


This is exactly what I'm afraid of...bed head & eye goobers.



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

For my fumble-finger days, I've used kid-sized terry ponytail holders. The tiniest I could find used to be at Target, but I'm not sure if they still carry them. I got some recently at the drugstore. I have to wrap them several times, and they don't stay in as long, but they look pretty cute and are not so hard to handle.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I buy barrettes that hubby can slip in and clasp and are far less likely to cause mats as they are smooth metal. My DH is just not going to do a good job with any type of bands so I've given up trying to get him to use any.


----------

